# Dwight's National Team Performance



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

NBA.com has someone at the US National Team training camp. Here is a report from week 1. Here are the Dwight related notes.

LeBron teaches Dwight a lesson



> One of the highlights of the week came on Saturday when, during a scrimmage, Dwight Howard took a dump-off pass from Antawn Jamison and layed it up for an easy two ... until LeBron James came out of nowhere to knock it off the rim, collect the ball and lead a break going the other way.


On the potential starters



> Center: Dwight Howard is a beast. He even looks huge standing next to Amare Stoudemire. He threw down two vicious dunks in the span of a minute during Monday's controlled scrimmage and every player we spoke to thought that he's in store for a coming out party very soon. Brand could get the start here as well if Coach K wants to go with a little more experience.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Howard is a center in my opinion, and on the Nuggets board I listed him as the starting center in my projected starting 5. 

Howard is very big, and very mobile. you cant beat that. This guy could dominate like another certain somebody that started his career in orlando. 

a healthy howard is a future hall of famer


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

^ Agree.

Wade and Howard shall rule the SE divisiion for years to come.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Wish the season would hurry up and start.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

Interesting comparisons about Dwight/Shaq and Wade.

Reminds me of Shaq, Penny and Dennis Scott in Orlando being today of Dwight, Jameer and Redick. 
Tim Hardaway in Miami as Dwayne Wade

it's strange how the nba comes in full circle sometimes.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

deanwoof said:


> Interesting comparisons about Dwight/Shaq and Wade.
> 
> Reminds me of Shaq, Penny and Dennis Scott in Orlando being today of Dwight, Jameer and Redick.
> Tim Hardaway in Miami as Dwayne Wade
> ...


dont see the penny and jameer comparison

dont see the hardaway and wade comparison.

29.7 ppg 13.6 3.03 blocks per game. That was Shaqs best year in the league.

You guys all gotta remember howard was born less than a month away from the year 1986. So he'd still be in school.

Id guess in shoes Howard probably is a legit 7'0 like Shaq. His weight currently is listed at 265. In the next couple of years he could be even more of a physical speciman if we thought that was possible. maybe 270 or 280. And still have a low body fat and be mobile.

wonder what shaq weighed at 19 or 20?

howard probably wont outscore what shaq did in his prime at close to 30 PPG, but he will out rebound him, and could be able to block more shots too.

But i'm one of those that would tell you Id rather have Wilt Chamberlain in his prime than Shaq in his prime, so take my thoughts on Dwight with that in mind.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

nbanoitall said:


> dont see the penny and jameer comparison
> 
> dont see the hardaway and wade comparison.
> 
> ...


Almost everyone one would take Wilt over Shaq in their primes. Wilt is the single most dominating player in NBA history.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

YoYoYoWasup said:


> Almost everyone one would take Wilt over Shaq in their primes. Wilt is the single most dominating player in NBA history.


no question, but if you went to the nba forum and took a poll, it would be very close, and shaq might even win it

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=291273

just started a wilt shaq poll for ya


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Well, most if not all of us have never seen Wilt play. I'm not sure I wouldn't take Shaq over Wilt. I don't think Wilt would have been any more dominant in today's NBA than Shaq was. I think the choice is arguable.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Man, Dwight is really looking jacked.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

23....17 wilt. so not everyone would take wilt over shaq.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

nbanoitall said:


> 23....17 wilt. so not everyone would take wilt over shaq.


Never trust the general consensus on here. Not to offend anyone, but I never take any of the polls on here into consideration when deciding who is better. A lot of people vote without being informed at all about their choices. I'd much rather hear the argument from good posters than decide who's better via a poll.

Dwight is looking huge. He must have been in the gym a ton this summer.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Yeah, Dwight is seriously filling into his frame. It was possible to tell he could put on some serious muscle and weight by looking at how broad his sholders were when in highschool.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

We'll get to see some Dwight in action tonight on the deuce at 11pm ...


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

JNice said:


> We'll get to see some Dwight in action tonight on the deuce at 11pm ...



I'm looking forward to watching that. 50 minutes 'til I get to see the new, beastly, Dwight in action.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

X-Factor said:


> I'm looking forward to watching that. 50 minutes 'til I get to see the new, beastly, Dwight in action.



He needs to be playing. Why start Bosh at center and have him standing outside shooting 3s? Get in there and grab some boards .... like Dwight does.


----------



## JT3000 (Nov 3, 2004)

He barely played. Bosh at center is a complete joke.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Eh, Howard played a decent amount... he started the other day in the other game against Puerto Rico. I wouldn't worry about playing time, he'll get plenty... Coach K knows how good he is, and he's acknowledged it publicly. When Dwight was in the game tonight, he dominated the paint. NOBODY could get a rebound when he was in the game.


----------



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

Dwight will get his time to shine. Realize that the amount of time for each player whoes not named LeBron James, Dwyane Wade or Carmelo Anthony will vary from game to game depending on how much they need him. Dwight Howard can be best used for defending some of International competition's biggest (physical) threats. Dwight will be the only thing standing inbetween Yao Ming and the basket if they ever match up in WC or Olympic play.

Puerto Rico is a small ball team, so I think it was fit that Bosh got to start. Dwight had a couple nice dunks and ripped down a couple rebounds. I'm proud of what I've seen so far from Dwight, he hasn't fumbled any passes or wasted any opportunities -Used two hands, just like I taught him.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Coach K didn't play Howard to make it more fair for the PR guys because lets be honest. When Howard was in the game, the PR players couldn't get a rebound, nor could they do anything inside the paint. Howard is a beast and was a man amoung boys in the paint tonight. It seemed like he was getting every rebound when he was in the game and those two thunderslams were crazy. Dude is a freaking monster.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

It will be interesting to see how Howard does against teams that are better at the international style of basketball. I believe it will be completely dependent on how well the US is hitting their outside shots.

Certainly he can defend and rebound, but teams will do to him what they did to Duncan which is sag back and dare the US to shoot.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> Certainly he can defend and rebound, but teams will do to him what they did to Duncan which is sag back and dare the US to shoot.



My guess is thats' when Coach K will sub Bosh or Miller in.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

http://usabasketball.com/seniormen/2006/06_mwc_exhibition_box1.html

As I said, he played a decent amount... more than Bosh and one minute less than Brand. 10 rebounds in 12 minutes... yep, he's a good rebounder.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Im guessing bosh will continue to start over howard.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I don't know if anyone watched the game against China but Dwight was very good. Throwing down dunks (a nasty one on Yi) and stroking some free throws. In 2 games so far he seems to be the best big man on Team USA, which is no surprise to Orlando fans. It seems like Dwight has established himself as the main USA big man with Elton Brand backing him up. Brand is a more polished player but he just doesn't have Dwight's size. 

Everyone says there will never be another Dream Team but give CP3, Wade, Lebron, Carmelo, Dwight, Bosh a couple years and add in Oden and we could see another dream team level group ... assuming they all continue to play for Team USA.

And Darko didn't look great in S&M's first game but he wasn't too bad in the 2nd game. They didn't use him nearly enough on the post where he was very good. Darko looks to have definitely put on some size as well.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Watch Dwight's "dunk" in warm-ups. Dunk or not, it's sick. Starts at about 1:02 into the movie.

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LzSjn9lBbJ4"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LzSjn9lBbJ4" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------

